
Show HN: Merge Spreadsheets – Easily Combine Multiple Spreadsheets - asharma327
http://www.mergespreadsheets.com
======
asharma327
Hi guys,

I made this tool to vertically combine multiple spreadsheets and CSV files.
There are many ways to do this, Pandas in Python provides a great set of
features, but I found myself repeatedly writing and tinkering with my set of
functions for this often used task.

Hope it helps and let me know any questions and feedback!

------
skhan815
This is so useful! Thank you for this.

